# Scope, best bang for the buck?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just ordered a savage 220 and plan on putting a scope on it. I don't have a ton of money to spend, just curious on opinions for the best scope without breaking the bank. I Won't need anything crazy as far as long range, just basic farm and hardwoods hunting. Was thinking about a Nikon Pro Staff ?


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats, I love my 220. I have a Leupold Ultimate slam 3x9 on mine. It provided me with 3" groups at 200 yards. Unfortunately that was with Federal Barnes expanders, which they no longer make.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dan said:


> Congrats, I love my 220. I have a Leupold Ultimate slam 3x9 on mine. It provided me with 3" groups at 200 yards. Unfortunately that was with Federal Barnes expanders, which they no longer make.


I heard the gun is a tack driver! Leupold makes a great scope, but ya deffinently pay for it!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have several luepolds and you cannot go wrong.

I scope everything with Nikon buckasters or prostaffs now however. Same warranty and service, and less money. The only difference I can tell in the two is that the prostaff is less forgiving in the eye relief range. I've had zero issues with them.

I have the savage 220, you made a good choice. Be sure to try winchester platinum tips. That is what mine likes.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I have several luepolds and you cannot go wrong.
> 
> I scope everything with Nikon buckasters or prostaffs now however. Same warranty and service, and less money. The only difference I can tell in the two is that the prostaff is less forgiving in the eye relief range. I've had zero issues with them.
> 
> I have the savage 220, you made a good choice. Be sure to try winchester platinum tips. That is what mine likes.


I've heard good things about the Nikons! I will try try the Winchesters, that was another question I meant to ask. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I have the savage 220, you made a good choice. Be sure to try winchester platinum tips. That is what mine likes.


Thanks for the tip on the ammo.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a reason for the name I use on the net. Nuff said.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

VORTEX scopes have unlimited unconditional lifetime warranty.go online and look at all there features.I got my 4x12 crossfire vortex at cabelas.they are nice!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Dan said:


> Congrats, I love my 220. I have a Leupold Ultimate slam 3x9 on mine. It provided me with 3" groups at 200 yards. Unfortunately that was with Federal Barnes expanders, which they no longer make.


I happen to know of a place that has a large supply of the Federal 20 ga Barnes expanders, but they're not cheap, they get $17.99 a box for them.

I have 5 boxes saved in my stash.........just couldn't make myself buy any more.

I put a 3x9-40 Nikon on my 220 & its been wonderful. My gun stays dead on & I swear a good scope actually makes light.

Scopes are something that you get what you pay for. Even the lower priced Nikon's come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Fish heads is correct about making light. There will be half an hour total of the day when you will be able to see better through the scope than through the naked eye with the right glass. Nikon and luepolds will both do that for you.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Fish heads is correct about making light. There will be half an hour total of the day when you will be able to see better through the scope than through the naked eye with the right glass. Nikon and luepolds will both do that for you.


Kinda sounds like it's going to be between those two! Time to start deal hunting!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

rangerpig250 said:


> Kinda sounds like it's going to be between those two! Time to start deal hunting!!!!!!!




Go here:

Nachez




Got mine & my son's both from there in camo to match our stocks.........if yours is the black stock 220 the one in the link is for you.........same lifetime warranty. (Says 90 days on the site, ours were closeout models & had the forever warranty & actually were closeout priced cheaper then the referbs & were brand new)

2 seasons, 5 deer total on 7 shots after initial sighting in.

The extra 2 shots were my son wasting [email protected] Barne$ expander$ to get his buck :! to move out from behind a tree !

The 220 Savages are really a rifle hiding in a shotgun disguise .


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fish_Heads said:


> Go here:
> 
> Nachez
> 
> ...


Hmmm, may give them a try ! Kinda makes ya wonder what was wrong with them? Guess if they have warranties no need to worry!


----------

